# Daten aus zwei Datenbanken mit InnerJoin verbinden(Access2000)



## neoberlin (22. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich möchte 2 Tabellen aus zwei Datenbanken über eine SQL InnerJoin Abfrage abfragen.
Später auch 3 Tabellen
Wie mache ich das?

1. Tabelle = Kunden(Gastrodesk.mdb)
2. Tabelle = Produkt (Gastrodesk.mdb
3. Tabelle = Bestellung (Netzwerk.mdb)

Wäre für ein Beispiel sehr dankbar, da ich nicht so fit in SQL bin.


----------



## Slizzzer (23. Juni 2004)

> Wäre für ein Beispiel sehr dankbar, da ich nicht so fit in SQL bin.



Hallo!

Darum hat Access ja auch die Möglichkeit eine Abfrage grafisch zusammenzuklicken.
Beschäftige Dich doch mal mit dem Abfrageassistent. Der liefert normalerweise recht brauchbare Ergebnisse. Du kannst jede grafische Abfrage auch als SQL-Statement anzeigen lassen.


----------



## neoberlin (23. Juni 2004)

Ich kann in dem AccessAssistengen jedoch keine Abfragen über 2 Datenbanken angeben. Und das ist ja mein Problem.
Hat jemand schon mal so etwas gemacht? Auch noch in ADO.net?


----------



## RavelinePower (1. Juli 2004)

*Vorschlag*

Wieso abfrage von fremden MDB 
Erstelle in der hauptdatenbank in Tabelle eine verknüpfung der anderen Datenbanken Tabellen.
->Tabelle1
Somit hast du dann immer zugriff auf die Daten der anderen Datenbank.
PS:.Geh auf Tabellen .... re klick verknüpfen..... suchen ..... und fertisch
Gruß Ravy


----------



## neoberlin (1. Juli 2004)

Das Stimmt, doch die Datenbank kann nicht gefunden werden, wenn der client nicht im Netzwerk ist. Bekomme ich dann nicht Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## RavelinePower (1. Juli 2004)

handelt es sich nicht um Access ? Handelt sich es um ne Oracle in Access Datenbank  oder wie 

Wenn du im Netz bist ist klar das die DB auch im Netz sein sollte eine DB die offline ist kann nicht verfügbar gemacht werden.

Kannst auch mailen ....

Sorry für die kürze ..

PS:. re klick bei Tabelen importieren oder verknüpfen.


----------



## neoberlin (1. Juli 2004)

Es ist eine Access 2000 Datenbank.
Das Prinzip ist:
Wenn das Notebook nicht im Netzwerk ist, soll auf die Datenbank Netzwerk.mdb zugegriffen werden, diese wird auch als Arbeitsdatenbank verwendet(ist auf dem Client). Erst wenn die Daten komplett eingegeben sind und diese gespeichert werden, wird auf der Datenbank auf dem Server gespeichert. 
Es kann jedoch sein, das das Notebook auch bei dem Speichervorgang nicht im Netzwerk ist. Also wird in eine gleiche Datenbank wie auf dem Server gespeichert, diese Datenbank ist jedoch auf dem Client. Wenn der Client wieder am Netzwerk hängt, wird die Datenbank mit der im Netzwerk abgeglichen und der Client greift wieder auf die Datenbank im Netzwerk zu.
Wenn ich jetzt eine Verknüpfung zu der Datenbank im Netzwerk mache, hab ich ein Problem, wenn das Netzwerk nicht verfügbar ist. Daher wollte ich per SQL beide Datenbanken miteinander verknüpfen. Hier kann ich ja im Code darauf reagieren, wenn das Netzwerk nicht verfügbar ist.
(hoffe jemand versteht mein kuddelmuddel)

Wenn also jemand schon mal 2 Datenbanken miteinander in einer SQL Abfrage verknüpft hat und dazu auch noch per ADO.net dann würde ich mich über den Code riesig freuen.

Gruß an alle und viel Spaß


----------

